# Favourite cartridge?



## Bluwiikoon

I'm not too sure about the Japanese games, but it would be difficult not to notice that all the Pokemon cartridges (apart from spin-offs) up until D/P were coloured. A red cartridge for Red, gold for Gold, etc. So, which are your favourite ones?

My favourite's probably Emerald, because it's my favourite kind of green. I also like Blue and Gold, and possibly Crystal too. I haven't seen a Crystal one since mine got nicked, though.


----------



## Sapphire

You mean Sapphire is supposed to be blue?

Dammit. I have a bootleg, then x__x''

Gotta kill my parents. They said it was legit =O

I like Crystal, because it's kind of light blue, and I love that color.


----------



## Dannichu

Yeah, Sapphire's a translucent blue and Ruby's a tranlucent red. 

I think I'll say Yellow just because I, uh, love the colour yellow. Fair enough, no? :3

Crystal is pretty, though.


----------



## Zeph

I like Crystal's. It's all sparkly and nice.

And Sapphire, what colour is your, ah, Sapphire?


----------



## Ruby

I like the Ruby and Sapphire cartridges.


----------



## Jolty

Crystaaaal. ITS SPARKLY

Also sapphire's pretty


----------



## Noctowl

I like emerald's and sapphire's. ^^


----------



## ZimD

Sapphire. It's all pretty and happy and yeah.


----------



## Mewtwo

All of them!^.^


----------



## Alxprit

Gold cause it's more sparkly than Yellow, which is my fav color.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Gold. Shinyness.


----------



## Eevee

silver hell yeah

the japanese d/p cards aren't colored themselves, but the stickers are shiny and generally way more badass-looking than the US versions



Sapphire said:


> Gotta kill my parents. They said it was legit =O


if someone has to explicitly say it's legit, it's probably not


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Emerald.

I'm going to have to say, though, that both Leaf Green and Emerald look weird stuck in my GBA, which is purple...


----------



## Murkrowfeather

I like Sapphire the most. The first time I saw it at the Mew event, my mouth nearly dropped open. It was such a pretty blue.


----------



## Mewtwo

You went to the Mew event?
My first ever(and my only ever)was the Darkrai event


----------



## Kaito

Sapphire, mostly because I love the color blue, and sparkly translucent cartridges are perdy.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Emerald, because green pwns.

or leaf green.


----------



## Belmont

Sapphire. the blue is real purdy.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Yep. The Mew event was my first. > 3<


----------



## Shadowstar

Ruby! Then my leaf Green.(which was a replacement for my lost Fire Red.)


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Sapphire, 'cause it matches my GameBoy. ;)


----------



## Invader Palkia

Sapphire and Emerald. They're SHINEEE
Plus I love That pretty blue, like the majority of people here


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ruby and FireRed. They're so wonderfully red, oh, I love that colour. <3


----------



## Flazeah

Hmm... I think Silver's probably my favourite catridge. It's just such a lovely colour. I remember that I got it while on holiday in America, and I took the cartridge and my Game Boy Colour while we were going somewhere, and I sat in the car just gazing at the cartridge. :D

 The FireRed one is very pretty too, and I must say, the LeafGreen cartridge is also cool. But um, I like all the cartridges, so yeah.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole

I like the Crystal one.  I thought it was so cool that I could see inside the cartridge when I first got it... 

LeafGreen is cool too, that particular shade is just... I dunno, really eye pleasing.


----------



## Flora

Gold, cause it matched my GBA.

Yep, I had a Gold GBA. :D


----------



## Twilight Dragon

Sapphire, Emerald and Ruby. <3 Shiiiiiiinyyy~


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Crystal, Sapphire, and Emerald. Crystal is shiny, and Emerald and Sapphire are just prettyness in a can.


----------



## Pikachu

I like the Ruby and Sapphire cartriges. There was something about those games that always made me play the game. They were my first Pokemon games ever, but i was hooked on Pokemon when I played my friend's Red Version. >sigh< Memories...


----------



## AuraWulf

Emerald & Sapphire no doubt about it.


----------



## Kabigon

Sapphire said:


> You mean Sapphire is supposed to be blue?
> 
> Dammit. I have a bootleg, then x__x''
> 
> Gotta kill my parents. They said it was legit =O
> 
> I like Crystal, because it's kind of light blue, and I love that color.


What's yours colors XD?

I always liked Sapphire and Emerald.


----------



## Athasan

I have to say Sapphire's my favorite too.

Gold and Silver are the shiny ones, though, and, well, I suppose that's nice.


----------



## Amaguq

I love my Firered game. It matches best with my Gameboy SP and I just _love_ red.


----------



## Dark_star

I really liked the Crystal cartridge. It was sparkly!


----------



## Commahappy

Sapphire is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Crystal, easily. It's got those cool crystal things in it. And it's a cyan type color. Yay.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Gold, Ruby, and Sapphire are my favourite.


----------



## Murkrow

Emerald because when I think of that kind of green, I taste lime.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I'm trying to decide between Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald. xP They're all so pretty~<3 But whichever one I end up deciding is my favorite, Crystal will be a close second. Sparkly light blue FTW!


----------



## Renteura

Sapphire

<3 Shiny. :3


----------



## Treechu

Pokemon Pinball. x3;

I love the awkward shape of it.

Edit: Oh wait, no spin offs. = /;

Uhmmm... Yellow. Just like the color.


----------



## Renteura

Leaf Green  <3

And I like Emerald. The sticker, not the actual cartridge. X3


----------



## Mad MOAI

Most definitely Ruby, Silver, Gold and Crystal. They are all sparkly cool :3


----------



## Not Meowth

Zephyrous Castform said:


> And Sapphire, what colour is your, ah, Sapphire?


Grey, I imagine. I had a fake LeafGreen once and it was a normal GBA cartridge with the LeafGreen sticker.

Anyway, I think mine's Emerald. It's all green and see-through-y. :3


----------



## Fredie

I like the Sapphire and Ruby one, although; the Crystal and/or Silver one was my favourite!


----------



## Altaria-Lover

I don't really notice, but I'd say Ruby. Purty! ^_^


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

Crystal, LeafGreen and R/S/E all look awesome to me.


----------



## S. E.

Yellow~ It looks like cheddar. :3


----------



## Evolutionary

Crystal is shiny. So crystal. I also like Gold and Leafgreen. I somewhat like PMD1's as well.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Sapphire. Too bad that out of the six Pokemon games I ever owned, I only have one left.


----------



## Alexi

I wish D/P were coloured...v_v

Anywho, I like Ruby. :3 It's a perty red. And Crystal, because it's sparkly and see-through. Yay.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

I've always liked the Silver version cartridge because it's plain and manages to stand out as much as the Gold and Crystal cartridges.The Crystal cartridge is also pretty great as well. The light blue is extremely captivating.


----------



## Rulue

I love Crystal because of the light blue color. It's my favorite color. Ruby and Sapphire both look great, too.


----------



## ~Piika

I loved Crystal's cartridge because it had those sparkly flecks AND you could see through it. :D I enjoy looking at the different parts.

The Hoenn games also look quite lovely, but they don't have those wonderful sparkles.


----------

